# Help with my Shih Tzu's face....



## Rachel88 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
My shih tzu is 10 month old & all under his eyes/nose area is all matted & black looking... I brush him every day & have him groomed & cut every 6 week (ish) but it never seems to improve.... 
If anyone has any tips/advice I would be grateful!
Thank you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rachel88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My shih tzu is 10 month old & all under his eyes/nose area is all matted & black looking... I brush him every day & have him groomed & cut every 6 week (ish) but it never seems to improve....
> If anyone has any tips/advice I would be grateful!
> Thank you


Have you had the vet check him for blocked tear ducts. If they are blocked then 
they can run down the face instead of the tears being ducted to where they should be. This in turn can cause a build up of bacteria and yeasts.

Also because of the hair and eyes, you can get things like inturned eyelashes that can irritate the eye causing excessive tearing. Its easy enough to get the ducts checked for blockages usually by putting a harmless dye in the eye takes a couple of minutes in the surgery. I think if you check shi tzus can be prone to blocked tear ducts too. If they are blocked or there is eyelashes irritating his eyes they it wont matter what you do it will keep occuring, so might be an idea to get him checked.


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

All I can add to sled dog hotels fab advice is that when you have checked the tear ducts are clear, keep them clear and prevent blockages by wiping them daily with dog eye wipes. Petkin do them, I think they're about £6.99 for a pack of 80 at Pets at Home. You'll find them on the grooming aisle.

They do get blocked and that is the cause of the staining. Make an appointment at your vets like sled dog hotel suggests.


----------

